
Show HN: LevelStory – Project management for remodels and renovations - bunkat
https://levelstory.com
======
bunkat
After going through two remodels that lived up to the old adage of 50% over
time and 50% over budget, my wife and I decided that there had to be a better
way. We created LevelStory to provide more transparency in the process for
clients while at the same time reducing mistakes and increasing margins for
contractors.

While we built it with general contractors in mind, we think it would work
great for the do-it-yourselfer as well. Priced affordably with no monthly
fees, you can track all the details on your own schedule.

